# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  تفكيك و تشريح iphone 5c/5s

## bmjsoft

السلام عليكم 
في هذا الملف تجد اشريح لهاتفي iphone 5c/iphone 5s و توضيح للفرق بينهما في المكنونات الداخلية 
ملف الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## youssef0707

شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا

----------


## asmsalh

شى رائع تسلم

----------


## mr_gsm

شى رائع تسلم

----------


## charafmak77

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**

----------


## mar1-1987

شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا

----------


## th3j0cker

شكراا بارك الله فيك
ممكن مدنا بالانواع الأخرى في موضوع شامل
و انشاء الله يتم تثبيته من الادارة لليستفيد الجميع و شكراا

----------

